# Io non mi trovo poi così simpatico



## Tsuneo

Bonjour à tous.

À quoi correspond "poi" dans la phrase suivante:_Io non mi trovo poi così simpatico._​

 Est-ce que "après tout" est correct?


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonjour Tsuneo et bienvenue sur le forum,

Oui, mais je traduirais plutôt ta phrase par : "Moi, je ne me trouve pas aussi sympathique que ça". Ce n'est guère facile à expliquer. Quand _poi_ est écrit comme ici après le verbe, le sens peut aller jusqu'à être presque explétif...
Si tu lis bien l'italien, jette un coup d'oeil ici sous 2.b) et c).


----------



## Tsuneo

matoupaschat said:


> Bonjour Tsuneo et bienvenue sur le forum,


Merci pour votre accueil, matoupaschat.



matoupaschat said:


> "Moi, je ne me trouve pas aussi sympathique que ça". Ce n'est guère facile à expliquer. Quand poi est écrit comme ici après le verbe, le sens peut aller jusqu'à être presque explétif...


D'après le Treccani, _poi_ peut avoir une valeur adversative (qui marque quelque différence entre ce qui précède et ce qui suit. _Littré_). Ce serait à priori le cas dans le contexte suivant: _Tutti mi trovano molto gentile. Io non mi trovo poi così simpatico. _Mais comme vous le dites justement on pourrait tout de même se passer de _poi_, son apport étant minime.

J'ai appris 2 mots français (explétif, adversatif) en apprenant (une utilisation d') un mot italien...

Merci à vous, matoupaschat.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Tsuneo,

La traduction que je t'ai donnée (d'habitude, sur cette section, on se tutoie...) m'était venue naturellement, et puis, comme il me restait un doute, j'avais vérifié ce que donnait mon vieux Boch (1997) et, miracle, je l'y ai retrouvée. Le fait de reporter l'élément adversatif à la fin de la phrase (...que ça) l'atténue à mon sens plus que si on en utilisait un autre placé au début. Mais tout ça est bien entendu très subjectif.

Bon weekend


----------



## Corsicum

“poi” : Je l’utilise en Corse aussi de la même façon pour marquer une insistance, sa présence ne me semble _pourtant(=poi)_ pas si anodine, par exemple dans le contexte proposé on pourrait peut être comprendre :
_En définitive, tout de même je ne me trouve pas si sympathique que cela._
_Quand même je ne me trouve pas si sympathique que cela, quand même._
_je ne me trouve pas vraiment si sympathique que cela, enfin._
_Mais tout compte fait, je ne me trouve pas si sympathique que cela._
_je ne me trouve pourtant pas si sympathique à ce point._

En fait c’est le contexte général du discours qui donnera le sens le plus pertinent. 

Sauf erreur de ma part, on pourrait aussi en rajouter en doublant sur un ton plus ferme et catégorique ;
_Io non mi trovo poi così simpatico, non poi__._

Merci de corriger mes erreurs d’orthographe ou d’interprétation très probables, je n’ai aucune connaissance théorique, tout cela est très intuitif. 

Edit ajout :
On peut retrouver plusieurs exemples plus fiables de traductions de contextes dans le registre économique et juridique :

_Il CESE ritiene che non sia poi così ovvio operare una distinzione netta tra infrastruttura pubblica e risorse degli operatori privati e che tale questione meriti pertanto di essere discussa._
_Le CESE estime que la limite entre l’infrastructure publique et les ressources des opérateurs privés n’est pas évidente à fixer ; elle fait d’ailleurs l’objet d’un débat._
_http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...,sl,sv,&val=571637:cs&page=1&hwords=poi+cosi~ _

_Le società europea e americana, i cui valori di riferimento sono tra loro simili, non sono poi così "integrabili" dal punto di vista sociale_
_Les sociétés européenne et américaine, qui se ressemblent par les valeurs auxquelles elles se réfèrent ne sont pas si socialement "intégrables".
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...,sl,sv,&val=560164:cs&page=1&hwords=poi+cosi~

__..., dato che allinea gli obblighi di stoccaggio a quelli dell'Agenzia internazionale per l'energia (in realtà l'allineamento non è poi così rilevante)._
_…, dans la mesure où elle aligne les obligations de stockage sur celles qui ont été définies par l'Agence internationale de l'énergie (AIE), encore que l'importance de ce rapprochement soit finalement plutôt modeste._
_http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...,sl,sv,&val=504616:cs&page=1&hwords=poi+cosi~_


----------



## matoupaschat

Quand même, Corsicum, dans deux des trois textes "européens" que tu nous rapportes, _poi_ n'est pas traduit.

Ciao


----------



## Corsicum

Pour les textes je n’ai fait aucune selection j’ai reporté exactement dans l’ordre des réponses, je n’ai pas consulté les suivants.
 
Je me suis permis de répondre sur ce sujet c’est en comptant sur ta vigilance sans pour cela jamais manquer de courtoisie.
Bonne fin de semaine à tous.


----------



## matoupaschat

En tout cas, on est d'accord pour dire que les possibilités d'usage sont nombreuses, et les traductions aussi.


----------



## Corsicum

Oui....et je me suis assez mal exprimé : je voulais bien sur faire allusion à ta courtoisie !


----------



## Tsuneo

Corsicum : bonsoir et merci beaucoup pour vos précisions et tous les exemples que vous avez donnés. Le "poi" adversatif n'a plus de secrets pour moi. 

Merci à vous deux.


----------

